# Lights on motherboard turned off (including NIC)



## hrenznaet (Jun 23, 2018)

I build packages from ports. I use synth upgrade-system for that.
The system itself is updated via cronjob `@daily                                  root    freebsd-update cron`.
Sometimes I reboot / shutdown my PC.
Recently I've noticed that no led indicators on the back pane of motherboard are on: even NIC's LEDs are off when the wire is connected.
They work just fine under Windows.
IMHO it means something is broken in FreeBSD.
How to fix this?


----------



## hrenznaet (Jun 24, 2018)

What does WOL have to do with anything from my post?
What does suspension state have to do with anything from my post?

My PC is running FreeBSD at the moment.
I look on the back plate of the motherboard and I see that ALL the LEDs are off, while at least 1-2 on NIC should either be on or be blinking.
When I'm running Windows - those LEDs are on/blink, so they clearly work and didn't just burn out.


----------



## hrenznaet (Jun 24, 2018)

I don't know what attitude you are talking about, I've just asked 2 simple questions, because either I don't understand something or you misunderstood my problem.
How else, other than asking would we find out who's misunderstanding whom?
To me it seems like WOL has absolutely nothing to do with my problem: I don't wake up my PC via a magic WOL packet, I turn it on via a physical power button.
I'm quite a newb and I don't even know how to check my NIC's capabilities.
I'd appreciate it if you'd tell the command.
`dmesg` recognizes my NIC as RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet in one place and as RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller in another. (dmesg vs pciconf -lv)


----------



## hrenznaet (Jun 24, 2018)

options=8209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>


----------

